# Red around the gills



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

2 of my baby RB's have one gill each that is showing red. I am asuming that it is a bite. I didnt know if there was a disease with those symptoms. I did a search and could'nt find anything. I would take pic but the babies arent to photogenic. Also all the others are doing great no signs of anything.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

What's your ammonia level? Are the gill plates physically torn?


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

I cant tell if its torn or not. The amonia level shot up a bit but not much. I cant get a close view of it. I only get swim by views. There are to many babies inthe tank right now. i am holding some for friends while there tanks cycle. I think thats why the amonia level got high but its coming down. I just wanted to see if there was in disease that had this indicator. I have done the salt thing too!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Red gills can be an indication of ammonia burn, gill flukes (and other parasites), or anything else that can cause gill inflammation (like a sudden pH drop, chemical burn, etc.)


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

thanks for the info. If the tanks has cycled with bio spira should use ammo lock or try some more bio spira


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

DonH said:


> Red gills can be an indication of ammonia burn, gill flukes (and other parasites), or anything else that can cause gill inflammation (like a sudden pH drop, chemical burn, etc.)


Hey DonH, I just noticed a red color by my rbp's gills. In fact, one of them looks as if it is gasping, rapidly opening and closing its mouth. I checked my water parameters where the ammonia and nitrites are zero, nitrates is around 20ppm., and pH is 7.2. Their in a 29 gallon tank, and all of them are about 1.5" to 2" in length. Worried about the one gasping rapidly, I changed 50% of the water and added 4 tablespoons, over two days, of salt. The one gasping has relaxed and seems to be breathing better, but the color is still visible. I was curious in knowing how much time should pass before I start using stronger means to diagnose and treat this.


----------

